# Deer at night



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

In the area I hunt the deer are only coming out at night. The last time I spotted them during the day was late last week. I thought with the cold weather that they would come out during the day. Is there any way to change their patterns and get them out during the day? I've been tracking them with the fresh snow so I'm very sure of their whereabouts. I'm even finding some nice buck scrapes in the snow. Its frustrating to know that there is a decent amount deer around and yet I can't get at em. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

could always try to bait them. I have a hard time believing that not a single one comes out before night, but I'm sure the pressure has them on some odd hours???


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

The muzzleloader season puts some moderate pressure on them, combined with my frequent bowhunts. I'm thinkin I'll give the woods a rest for a few days, maybe it'll reduce the pressure a bit?? I have a salt/mineral block out there that they use pretty frequently, but lately it has only been used nocturnally. The tracks I checked this morning were pretty fresh so I'm guessing they come in the wee hours of the morning. I may also go out and hunt an entire day this weekend and see what pans out. But by the tracking in the snow it seems they are only coming out at night.


----------

